# Consultation codes for Anesthesiologists/CRNAs



## campt (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello,
I have a case where during the pre-anesthesia H&P, the case was cancelled because of illicit drug use by the patient 12 minutes prior to the surgery.

Can we bill for an E/M in this situation?  Would it depend on where the exam was performed (in the OR or not)?  Does is matter if the CRNA performed the H&P and not an anesthesiologist?  The exam began at 7:15am and ended @ 7:52am when the surgeon cancelled the case.

Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 17, 2009)

Campt,

Per the CMS Chapter 12 Anesthesia Billing Guidelines, it IS APPROPRIATE for the MDA or CRNA to bill an E&M or consult for a cancelled case.  As for the level of service billed, it is based on the documentation which must meet the documentation requirements of the selected code.

I have attached the link below for your reference.  See Sections 50 and 140.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Julie, CPC


----------



## campt (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you so much!  I am new to anesthesia coding, so this info is very helpful.
Tricia


----------

